# Mexican Dwarf Crayfish



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey anyone keep these or have any info on them? They seem pretty cool saw some at a petstore but thought id see what ppl say before buying any! How are they wish fish like Angels or discus size? or should i make a Tank more species orientated?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a good link regarding CPO's. I hope this helps. April and Frank (Jiang604) have had these in the past.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

I got 2 from April recently... Sadly it was her last 2. Where did you see them? I was looking for a couple more.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I may have two more. I'll try order more next time I see them on the list.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 4 from April and they are happily living in the tank with my cherry shrimp. Great crayfish and it's nice that they stay small.

I wouldn't put them with Angels though, even though the angels will likely not be able to get through the crayfish shells, constant harrasement by the angels wouldn't be good for them and one day, they angels will get them just after they molt.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had them with two angels and they left them alone, however they were very nice and docile angels, I just lucked out. I wouldn't risk it again.


----------



## Marko1 (Jul 26, 2010)

There in a Petland here in the okanagan first time i've ever seen them. Pretty cool looking. I need to set up a 20g Shrimp/Crayfish tank now! lol but i want a semi low/ Wider longer 20...


----------

